# Project Grizzly inventor crafts real-world Halo suit for military use; body armour.



## RackMaster (May 27, 2008)

When you listen to the guy talk he sounds like a whackjob and the suit is a bit far fetched.  But the basics of the suit are definitely worth further R&D, I think if he was teamed up with a proper facility and funding with realistic military ambitions; a quality product could be produced.



> *Project Grizzly inventor crafts real-world Halo suit for military use*
> 
> by *Darren Murph*, posted Jan 15th 2007 at 5:51AM
> 
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbPNw-H5P3I"]YouTube - TROJAN Ballistic Suit : Second clip[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqa08UGZGtk"]YouTube - Real Life Halo Full Exoskeleton Body Armor Suit[/ame]

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=800_1184451895[/ame]

http://missiontrojan.com/


----------



## JBS (May 27, 2008)

Somebody give that guy a $10 million dollar contract, a team of engineers and materials experts, an EOD guy, and a few JARHEADS to test it out.

If WE can't break it, it can't be broken!


----------



## RackMaster (May 27, 2008)

Here's some clips about his original suit to protect him from Grizzly Bear attacks. 

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=VxXWY3aUnJ4"]YouTube - Project Grizzly[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLUdtF7aG7o"]YouTube - Project Grizzly[/ame]

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=x71KAVfsWOQ"]YouTube - Troy Hurtubise - A True Inventing Legend[/ame]


----------



## Hitman2/3 (May 28, 2008)

I think the guy is on the right track. He's a little goofy but he put some pretty good stuff into that suit. I love the A/C helmet, if you can keep your whole head warm or cold it does a lot for the rest of your body. I would probably opt for the stream on that OC spray though, that mist leaves you with a good chance of getting dosed yourself. Hell, I say give the guy and R&D team and a couple million and see what he can do.


----------



## Cesser (May 28, 2008)

I love the fact that he actually wears his own stuff. And lets himself get thrown around by cars and logs. He really trusts his gear.


----------



## Ravage (May 28, 2008)

I'm no expert but do you guys really approve this ? The thing does look like a bit "sci-fi ghay"...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 28, 2008)

If it's light and does what HE SAYS it does, then why not?  I'm a bit skeptical in some aspects, but I would love for it to be tested.  I think it doesnt need all the bells and whistles, especially a world clock where your balls are located.


----------



## JBS (May 28, 2008)

It's totally useless, unless it has a USB port, a bottle opener, and a charger for my freaking cell phone.

Just joking.

The guy is definitely goofy, but inventors often are.

The pepper spray is a terrible idea, since existing systems are more than adequate, and as Hitman said it can spray back into one's face (unless the face mask has a true NBC filter.
*
More obvious possible applications:*

High risk entry missions by tactical law enforcement units / military special operations units -especially against barricaded or heavily armed hard targets, EOD applications.
*
Perhaps less obvious,* the suit could be used in a riot control, non-lethal and dangerous prisoner / prison riot scenarios- if it's light enough.






I really think its only a matter of time before many of these technologies are fine tuned, and combined with other emerging technologies like the SARCOS robot suit.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (May 28, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> *
> Perhaps less obvious,* the suit could be used in a riot control, non-lethal and dangerous prisoner / prison riot scenarios- if it's light enough.



Thats a good one. I could see someone using it for that with a few mods.


----------



## JBS (May 28, 2008)

I've seen documentaries where these prison guards handle dangerous inmates, and they have their hands full.  Some prisoners act like wild animals- spitting, biting, scratching, kicking, etc.

3 or 4 guys in these suits might allow prisoner movements (with those exceptional case inmates) with less injuries to everyone.


----------



## RackMaster (May 28, 2008)

It has so many different useful scenarios.  Although, I don't know if I'd want to be in that suit and then jammed in a vehicle; maybe if one of those compartments has a can opener in it. 

I'm curious to see if he'll actually get the suit tested.  I think once he proves that it will potentially reduce casualties, then a Gov't department will snatch up the technology.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jun 2, 2008)

all i have to say is, society needs to start thanking people like him for what he's done (on his own initiative).  Regardless of the final outcome of his suit, he deserves a lot of credit from us milfolk;)


----------



## pardus (Jun 2, 2008)

The guy is a whackjob for sure but that is how troops will end up looking sooner or later.

I want to know why he isn't testing the suit he already has.
Govts should be looking into this seriously and giving him some money.


----------



## P. Beck (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the bear suit tests.  God knows how many times I've been chased through the woods by an angry bear in a truck, hell-bent on running me down.  In one of these I could have just let the bear hit me, get it out of his system and we could both get on with our day.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 25, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> I like the bear suit tests.  God knows how many times I've been chased through the woods by an angry bear in a truck, hell-bent on running me down.  In one of these I could have just let the bear hit me, get it out of his system and we could both get on with our day.



I don't care if it's bear proof or not if the bear is running after me with a bottle of Tabasco Sauce in tow. lol


----------



## Centermass (Mar 13, 2009)

300 APFT's????? :cool:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nhj3Z9o6t0g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nhj3Z9o6t0g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZ_qR8zCLDc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZ_qR8zCLDc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2009)

That suit is fucking cool as hell  If it worked and only was 50lbs I'd wear it.


Just think what hadji would be thinking as I walked through his mud-brick vill looking like darth vader, that would be perfect! :eek:


----------



## Centermass (Mar 13, 2009)

Bottom line is the way the economy and budget are going, research, development and fielding of new pieces of technology such as this will probably go the way of the Dodo bird. 

Too bad they couldn't marry the grizzly inventors suit and this stuff together.


----------

